# Post cute sheep



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2018)

@scared sheep 

She’s cute, right?


----------



## Begemot (Mar 15, 2018)

Does @scared sheep count or is she too much of a slave to _haute couture_ to count?


Reynard said:


> @scared sheep
> 
> She’s cute, right?


NINJA'D!


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 15, 2018)

@scared sheep


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> View attachment 403255


When was there a TF scene in Dickens’ A Christmas Carol?


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Autopsy (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## gumboman (Mar 15, 2018)

man what is this, some Welsh fetish thread ??


----------



## Surewould (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)

gumboman said:


> man what is this, some Welsh fetish thread ??





Spoiler: You asked for this!


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2018)

gumboman said:


> man what is this, some Welsh fetish thread ??


It’s also for the New Zealanders.


----------



## gumboman (Mar 15, 2018)

Reynard said:


> It’s also for the New Zealanders.


didn't new Zealand ppl too loved boning em


----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2018)

gumboman said:


> didn't new Zealand ppl too loved boning em


I mean, the Welsh have the excuse of needing to keep warm in an eternally cloudy land.  I don’t know if New Zealand has one.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2018)

Reynard said:


> It’s also for the New Zealanders.


New Zealanders are called “kiwis.”  So are we.  Kiwis are said to fuck sheep.


----------



## Audit (Mar 15, 2018)

Do four-horned Jacob sheep count?


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 15, 2018)

Dreads


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 15, 2018)

Now this is my kinda thread
*unzips penis*


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 15, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Spoiler: You asked for this!


Finally something relevant to Leggy Lamb


----------



## scared sheep (Mar 15, 2018)

MY TIME HAS COME


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 
This isn’t even scratching the surface but it’s killing my phone to post these right now so  w/e.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 15, 2018)

Link: 
https://shonuff44.deviantart.com/art/Shred-finds-Bo-Peep-s-Sheep-51259069


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 15, 2018)

Yamino Posts Bellwether very accurately: http://yamino.tumblr.com/post/141508674739/i-also-doodled-a-cute-bellwether-because-of-course
Her Sheep!Fursona: http://yamino.tumblr.com/post/141130047209/i-drew-my-sheep-oc-again-because-shes-fun-shes
Randomly found this while loking for a specific nsfw artist: http://vixenscratch.tumblr.com/tagged/sheep

The only exception to the SJW Tumblr art: good art. UwU
...I better stop before someone gets triggered....!


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Mar 15, 2018)

This is the single most autistic thread I've seen on this website.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## scared sheep (Mar 15, 2018)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> This is the single most autistic thread I've seen on this website.





Don't be hatin'


----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2018)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> This is the single most autistic thread I've seen on this website.


That's saying a lot considering what site we're on.
Anyways, content.


----------



## scared sheep (Mar 15, 2018)

Reynard said:


> @scared sheep
> 
> She’s cute, right?





chekovia said:


> Does @scared sheep count or is she too much of a slave to _haute couture_ to count?
> 
> NINJA'D!





REGENDarySumanai said:


> @scared sheep


Sorry for the double post, I just noticed all of these and I'm so touched.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 16, 2018)

This is the future @scared sheep wants.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 16, 2018)




----------

